# iBook G4, quel est le problème ?



## guepard002 (5 Avril 2011)

Bonjour,  je voudrai utiliser un disque dur externe pour reparer mon mac, un iBook G4, qui ne demarre plus, il demarre seulement avec le disque d'installation et en laissant appuyer sur la touche option. J'ai essaye de reparer le disque dur avec l'utilitaire de disque mais après quelques minutes après avoir lance la réparation, il m'affiche un message d'erreur :

Verifier et reparer le disque "Macintosh HD"
Verification du volume HFS Plus
Verification du fichier des excés de données blocs
Verification du Catalogue
Les touches ne fonctionnent pas
Reconstruction du BTree du catalogue
Le volume Macintosh HD n'a pu être réparé
Erreur : La tâche sous-jacente a signalé un échec à la fermeture

1 volume HFS vérifié
1 volume n'a pu être réparé à cause d'une erreur

Je suis alors alle chez un revendeur mac et là on m'a explique que je ne pouvais pas reparer le disque dur directement, qu'il fallait utiliser un disque dur externe, le formater et installer mac os x dessus, depuis..je suis un peu bloqué

Je vous remercie par avance pour votre aide


----------



## gmaa (5 Avril 2011)

Bonjour,

Le disque a lâché très probablement (au moins le secteur boot).

C'est là que les sauvegardes vont servir.

Avec *Utilitaire de disque* et *Réparer les permissions du disque* un résultat?

Autre chose :
Avec le DVD fourni avec le Mac on peut réinstaller le système.
Cela n'efface pas les données (ATTENTION au choix des options...).

Un autre disque externe avec l'OS dessus servira à tenter de récupérer ce qui peut peut-être l'être.

Après le disque pourra être reformaté et, si le formatage va au bout, réutilisé.

Une ligne me gène : *Les touches ne fonctionnent pas*
Cela m'a l'air étranger au disque...

De toute façon un disque externe "supplémentaire" est toujours utile
Disque de Sauvegarde Time Machine *ou (exclusif)* Disque Clone *ou*


----------



## guepard002 (5 Avril 2011)

merci pour la réponse, oui j'ai déjà essayé avec utilitaire et réparer les permissions.
Comment puis-je faire pour formater le disque dur externe et installer mac os x ?
J'ai déjà essayé plusieurs choses pour formater le disque dur externe, il reconnaît le disque dur externe (petit logo jaune dans la colonne de gauche) mais il me dit que c'est impossible d'installer os sur ce disque dur externe par manque d'espace libre.
Si je comprends bien un reformatage du disque dur pourrait m'aider à réutiliser mon ordi ? Comment je fais-ca ?


----------



## gmaa (5 Avril 2011)

Le DVD fourni avec le matériel.

Boot et "Clean Install"

Pour le disque Externe il faut déjà le formater (Mac OS étendu journalisé).


----------



## drs (5 Avril 2011)

J'ai déjà eu ce genre d'erreur, qui a priori, est du à un problème avec le système de fichier.
Malgré tous mes efforts, je n'ai pas réussi à le réparer...

Par contre, perdu pour perdu, as-tu essayé de formater le disque dur interne, car pour ma part, c'est reparti sans problème après formatage et réinstallation. Et ça fait en gros 4 ans  (et depuis, l'ibook reste allumé en permanence, il me sert de serveur).

Pour le formater, tu démarres sur le cd, tu ouvres utilitaire de disque, tu cliques sur le nom du disque, puis sur Partitionner. Tu vérifies que tout est OK et tu cliques sur Appliquer.


----------



## gmaa (5 Avril 2011)

Le partitionnement... éviter sauf...

Attention au mélange des genres!
Un disque pour TM.
Un autre pour le Clone (celui-ci peut être partitionné si on a déjà TM en secours).


----------



## drs (5 Avril 2011)

je n'ai pas parlé de partitionner. Mais il faut cliquer sur le bouton Partitionner, puis créer une seule partition, puis la formater.


----------



## gmaa (5 Avril 2011)

Évidemment *une* partition c'est *une* partition...
Et il en faut bien *une*! On est d'accord!


----------



## drs (5 Avril 2011)

mais ceci dit, avant je partitionnais, mais j'en suis revenu depuis 

Mais bon, hors sujet..

Alors ami, tu as des nouvelles de ton petit problème?


----------



## collodion (22 Mai 2012)

L'ami ne donne pas de nouvelles, mais j'ai exactement le même problème.
Je n'ai pas trop le temps de m'en occuper maintenant, je pense que l'erreur ne doit pas dater d'hier...
L'ordinateur fonctionne, il fait beaucoup de bruit quelque fois comme un avion qui décolle mais je peux quand même m'en servir. Y a t'il une grande urgence à réparer le disque ?

Merci


----------



## Invité (22 Mai 2012)

Le bruit d'avion, on peut supposer raisonnablement que ce n'est pas le disque dur.
Il serait mort après quelques secondes !
C'est donc certainement le ventilateur qui se déclenche de manière inconsidérée. Il faudrait que tu vérifie si tu n'as pas un programme qui tourne en bouffant tout ton CPU.
Tu ouvre applications/utilitaires/moniteur d'activité en cliquant sur "toutes les opérations" en haut à droite. puis sur %processeur.
Il y a un truc qui occupe un % important quand il fait l'avion ?


----------



## collodion (23 Mai 2012)

Je verrais ça avec mon nouveau disque dur... 

J'ai eu de la chance, j'ai fait une vérification du DD par hasard.

J'avais ce message : 

Verifier et reparer le disque "Macintosh HD"
Verification du volume HFS Plus
Verification du fichier des excès de données blocs
Verification du Catalogue
Les touches ne fonctionnent pas

Avec une Erreur rouge : le disque ne peut être vérifier ou réparer.

Bref, j'ai booter sur le DVD d'install, il n'a pas voulu réparer. 
J'ai voulu redémarrer sur le DD interne : écran noir.

J'ai fait ctrl, alt, cmd, maj P + R : rien
Puis ctrl, alt, cmd, <- : rien

En fait c'était grave.


----------



## Invité (23 Mai 2012)

Bref : c'est la merde ! 

C'est le genre de situation ou DiskWarior fait des miracles en règle générale. assez cher certes, mais comparé au prix des disques durs en ce moment


----------



## collodion (24 Mai 2012)

Je suis allé dans une boutique pensant faire changer le DD. Le technicien m'avait déjà fait un devis (153 euros pour 320 go) mais il a insisté pour regarder avant avec ces logiciels de pro. Après deux heures de tests le DD n'a rien, c'est le système qui a merdé. Du coup il me réinstalle tout pour 20 dollars. En fait c'était pas si grave


----------

